# Poll: What age was your child when they wore size 11 shoes?



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

I've got some size 11 shoes to give away that dd hardly wore. My kids have large feet, so I'm no judge of what age child I should be looking for. (They're tap shoes, ballet slippers and soccer cleats, so I can't just give them to the school district's clothes closet.)

What age was your child when they wore size 11 (in kids', not adults!)


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

I think my oldest was 5 (maybe 4) and my second was 4? Maybe 3.

Umm, maybe my memory is just awful and you should disregard one of the 5 votes and one of the 4 votes.








My second is 4.5 now and wears 12.5 so it was definitely sometime before 4.5.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I put 3 or under, but they were both right at 3.

However, my kids have enormous feet. My 4 year old son wears 1.5s and my 8.5 year old wears 4s.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

DD1 never did, but that's because I wasn't paying attention to how big her feet were getting. At 4, she wore size 10s. At 5, she wore size 12s. We just kinda missed size 11. (But for the purposes of the poll, I picked 4, because she was probably about 4 1/2 when she reached that size.)

My twins are 3 1/2 and somewhere between 8s and 9s. So we have a little while to go before size 11.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

DS wore size 11 shoes at age 5. But that was regular everyday shoes, like Vans and New Balance. Right now (at almost 6) he wears a size 12 in regular shoes but a size 2 in soccer cleats (I guess because the socks are so thick and the shin guards take up some space in there too?).

So even though yours are all size 11, they might not all even fit the same kid! But I'd say anywhere from age 4 to 6 would be a safe bet for most of it.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

my five year old is not in them yet, but she is on the smaller side. I think a lot of kids wear size 11 around 4/5


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

My kids were 4 years old when wearing size 11 shoes. Well, my youngest is 3.5 and still wears 10's - but I imagine he'll be 11's while he's still 3.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

DD is 6.5 and wears an 11, but I think she is a tiny-footed outlier. (Oddly, she is not particularly small in other ways--about 40th% height/weight). I'd say you're looking for a 4yo, most likely.


----------



## wookie (Dec 12, 2008)

my 4.6yo ds is in 11 right now. these are regular sneakers im talking about that don't fit too snug. he's not in ballet but i guess he'e be 10ish in them since they're supposed to basically wrap around the feet, no? my ds is kinda small-average.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I put 6 thinking it was correct, but now I think it might of been 5, but later 5, almost 6. That was for DD1. Now DD2 is 3 and wearing a 10.5 which barely fits so size 11 is just around the corner.


----------



## amma_mama (May 20, 2008)

Wow, I never realized how small are DD's feet! She is almost 6 and joust got into size 11. She is tall but average weight with a narrow frame, so I guess I should not be surprised.


----------



## Daffodil (Aug 30, 2003)

7 year old DD was wearing a size 11 this past winter and spring. (But she's smaller than most other kids her age we know.) 4.5 year old DS is about ready for size 11 now.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

lynn mine is like yours too. i cant remember what age. all i remember was she went from 11 to 13 in a matter of months. i think she was 4?

today seh is a new 8 and wears size 4 shoes. one of her good friends who is 10 years old and a tall boy wears the same size shoes.


----------



## SunshineJ (Mar 26, 2008)

When I went to get new shoes for the kids last month, dd was in an 11.5. Those are for Stride Rites - a lot of shoes run bigger and she wears an 11 in those still. She turned 6 last June. Odd, like someone else mentioned, she's not particularly tiny, pretty average sized except for her feet!


----------



## BellaClaudia (Aug 1, 2008)

Are you asking for street shoe sizes or dance shoe sizes?
The dance shoes are sized differently then street shoes, as a rule
they are at least one and a half or more sizes up.

Example - when my dd was wearing ballet shoes size 10.5 and then 11.5 she was wearing 8 and then 9 street shoes.

I am not sure abut tap shoes but it is pretty much the same idea.

So if you want donate the shoes to some ballet shoes in size 11 I would
sugest to look for 3.5 or 4 year old as even if they will be tiny bit too big
for 3.5 years old the child will grew into them in no time.. one or two semesters.

I would defenetely say that 5 year old are already done with size 11 of the ballet shoes for most parts except maybe for tinny tinny children but the average 5 year old will no way no how fit.

Then again of course if you have street shoes then 5 year old will wear size 11.

hope this helps.


----------



## Holiztic (Oct 10, 2005)

Just bought his first pair of 11s today, he's almost 3.5--he's really a 10.5 but the shoe didn't come in half sizes. He's tall and has big feet for his age, though.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Dd was 3-5. Her feet stalled there for awhile, but then made a huge jump at around 5.5 to size 1.

Ds is 3.5 and wears an 11.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

DS wears a size 9.5ish right now, but I have recently been buying him 10's and he is 3.5. I picked age 4 for the poll though. I am guessing that he will be at least 4 before he hits size 11. He has been a 9.5 for well over a year now though, so I am expecting a jump soon. As a comparison, his best friend was wearing a size 11 at 2.5. BIG FEET.


----------



## Maine Mama Doula (Sep 6, 2007)

DD1 is in a 10 now and has been for some time - she's 4. DS is in an 8 and he just turned 3.


----------



## Cujobunny (Aug 16, 2006)

My ds wore size 11 from 4.5yo-5.5yo (he just outgrew them).


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BellaClaudia* 
Are you asking for street shoe sizes or dance shoe sizes?
The dance shoes are sized differently then street shoes, as a rule
they are at least one and a half or more sizes up.

Depends on brand, especially with kid's dance shoes. I just got my DD ballet slippers, and they were the same as her street size (which is 11!).

Cleats can also run sized up. My dd has size 13 cleats.

OP, I would just donate them to the dance studio and a local sports club to give to someone who needs them.


----------



## Qbear'smama (Jul 15, 2008)

DD was 3 but she got her dad's big feet, I would say 4 is more typical.


----------



## marieangela (Apr 15, 2003)

My oldest wore an 11 when he was six years old and my middle son wore that size at four years old.


----------



## greenemami (Nov 1, 2007)

Dd is almost 3.5 and I just bought her size 11 sneakers for the fall. They fit with a little room to grow. She is tall for her age though with big feet to match


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Ds is 4 (almost 5) and the pair of shoes I bought last week was an 11. He probably could have gone with a 10 or 10.5, though - they were out of those sizes in cheap shoes and I was desperate! He had carried his shoes out the the van, set them on the drive way to climb in, and we drove away without them! His other shoes are all 10s. He is small for his age, though, and has little feet. I think dd was 3 when she wore 11s - I know she wore 10s at 2 and 1-2s at 5, so i figure 3ish was right for her - but she has big feet. I can't remember when ds1 wore 11s.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

DD probably won't get into an 11 until she's at least 6 or 7! She's four and wears 7 or 8 right now. She has TINY feet. (Which makes me a little sad, actually, that she'll probably never have feet as big as me and we'll never be able to share shoes!)


----------



## zeldamomma (Jan 5, 2006)

My girls were in size 11 @ age 5, but they had smallish feet. Ds wears an 11 at age 4.

FWIW, I donated our used dance shoes to their teacher. She kept a collection and lent/gave them out to students who needed them. But the art center where she taught didn't have a store-- ballet studios with attached stores might not do that.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

I realize in hindsight that I should have specified girls vs. boys, as boys feet tend to run larger. Oh well.

Since we seem to be averaging around 4-5, that's good info for me.

Right now dd is 6 and in a 2 1/2 Y, and ds is 9 and in a 7 (men's).


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

Our oldest is six years old. She is a large 11 or a small 12. Some 12s are too big and most 11s are too small. She was mostly a size 10 when she was five though.

Our second DD is five now. She is an 11 for length, but her feet are very narrow, so we have a lot of size 11 shoes that don't fit her for that reason.

Our kids have small feet though. They mostly wear a size 5 / 6 when they are two. DS has been wearing a size 7 at two, but they have a lot of room to grow. He manages okay in them. A 5 or 6 would be the right size, but the 7 is super easy to put on because of all the extra room.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

my nearly 5 year old is still in sz 9 (though, she's got teeny feet). my 3 yr old is in sz 8 or 9.... I guess I won't know for a while.


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

three kids in that size so far and three ages, lol. Oldest was 3-4, ds was 5-6, dd2 is 4.5 and wearing 11s


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

DS is 2 yrs 7 mons and is just going into an 11. He has giant feet apparently


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

DS is 4.5 and wears size 11 currently.


----------



## soso-lynn (Dec 11, 2007)

My DD wore 11s at 3 but she has huge feet ((just turned 6 and wears 3, 3.5 or 4 depending on the brand).

I see many kids at her school who are 5-6 and wear a size 11.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I was thinking duh! 12 or 13 but then I realized you meant a toddler size 11


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

DS is 4.75 and has been wearing a size 11 since he turned 4.


----------

